# Primos 350 yd. 12 volt scope light



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone use one of these 12 volt lights? How far can you REALLY see with them? Not just eyes but well enough for shooting?

http://images.dealerease.net/prodpics/primpic62365.jpg


----------



## Chance (Apr 12, 2010)

It is ok, But I dont think it will go 350 yards more like 200 to 250 yards. I have a buddy that picked one up at bass pro and he didnt like it.


----------



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the 250 yard model. You can actually see 150 or so yards but it picks up anything reflective for at 250 yards, probably further.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I picked up an led light that will mount on the scope tube or barrel mount and it will shine out to 200 yds and it is not as bright as the 2,000,000 cp of some of the lights but it is impressive. It is a green color and will last 2-4 hrs. before starting to get dim. It comes with two rechargeable batteries. I have two of them and have mounts on different rifles as will as quick detach rings on them so I can use them in about any configuration. I found them on e-bay and they were not cheap but they will last for years.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Havent tried it out yet so when you try it bar-d let me know that way I wont waste money if it's no good


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I might have posted this before, not sure. I have one, but have never used it. My night hunting has always been with someone else so there is one guy on the light, and another on the gun. If I were solo hunting at night, I still think I would run a full size spotlight on some type of mount or tripod that I can leave locked on the predator. I guess I just can't see myself rotating 360 with my rifle in hand the entire time i'm looking for eyes. Seems like too much movement to me.

Since buying it, I kinda wish I would have invested in one of these instead:

http://www.lasergenetics.com/nd3-laser-designator.aspx

With that being said, I will cut you a heck of a deal on mine if interested. Hopefully I didn't downplay it too much. It just doesn't seem to fit with my personal style of hunting. It might be perfect for you.


----------



## Farren perry (Feb 14, 2012)

I have one its nice at time but u think all ur calls and other gear and gun u carry it seems like a lot to carry with the battery pack and it mounted on ur gun ur all ways getting caught on something but i love to night hunt and wish there was a better way to


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I have one as well that I don't use any more. I prefer a small light on the gun and a small light in my hand for scanning if I'm using light at all.

I much prefer my cheap night vision.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ya I have one of those and the xrl 250 on my scope . I like the XLR 250 for hunting the primes light I use for spotting. Looking to up grade next year a bigger spotting light but sticking with the XLR 250 on my rifle any ideas for a spot light for next year will be help full !!!!!!!!!


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I got the same light at BPS and you may can get eyes at 350 or further but you cant get a silouett till about 200-225. It was the light to have 10 years ago. But its so bulkey compared to whats on the market now , I wouldnt buy it again. And also it eats batteries. Its a six volt and I have had to buy battries for about every other year. Its very rugged (Beleive me ) I used it alot to spot light beavers, muskrats and other varmin.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I bought one then sold it--it was a pain to drag that 12v battery around (smaller dry cell type--still heavy)... It doesn't shine well enough for ID @ 350yds.... My little single battery Cree lights outshined it...


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I use the xlr250 KillLight on my rifle and am going to buy another for a scanning light. I had the Primos 350 yard light before I bought the KillLight. My opinion is the Primos light is a hunk of plastic crap. It is bulky hard to handle and the battery weight is unbearable. The primos light was 130 dollars at Cabelas the KillLight is 150 dollars and comes with everything you need and more. I personally saw a difference of at least 100 yards visibility better with the KillLight. Hands down the KillLight is a way better light with better range and usability.


----------



## Nitehunt (Feb 8, 2013)

We've been directly compared with the XLR on our Facebook page by some hunters that used to sing there praises. Worth a read. Thanks guys!!

Www.facebook.com/chelseaoutdoornitehuntlights


----------



## choclabs (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a couple of brand new red LED lights, one is a reflector design - and one is an aspheric lens design. Since I have had the aspheric for about 1 week and the reflector for 1 night it is too early to post a definitive test (bright moon). However the aspheric lens BY FAR throws the brighter beam farther. I truly believe that I will easily be able to see eyes out to 500 yds. and should be able to ID a coyote between 300-400 yds. I know that these are far reaching comments but I performed many comparisons shining dark treelines out 300-400 yards last night. In a couple of weeks I'll be able to perform much more definitive tests on known targets at known ranges with a dark moon!

BE AWARE that this is an apples to oranges comparison as reflector technology is much different than aspheric lens technology!

Since I have seen specific manufacturers stated in above postings here is what I am comparing

Ashperic - OSTS Night Blaster - http://www.onestopthrowshop.com/OSTS-Night-Master-RED-NMred.htm

Reflector - Wicked Hunting Lights - http://www.wickedhuntinglights.com/

Regards - Michael


----------



## kevind43 (Jan 22, 2013)

compared to the better LED lights, the primos light lags behind by a significant margin in both function and durability.


----------



## huntinguglydogs (Mar 6, 2013)

i have the xlr250 on my night rifle on good clear nights id say close to 300 for id with a good scope a. friend of mine has the 350 primos and he nor i are impressed notnearly half the light


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a primos 250yd model and it is alright I definetly will be looking for something else in the future. It does shine out to 200 yds even better obviously when snow is on the ground. It is cumbersome to have to lug the battery around. I would like to get an all inclusive light.


----------

